# Galaxy Clone?



## Dato (16/10/19)

Hey

I’m told now is the time to get my hands on a Rhizome if I want to have a crack at growing hops, I only use Galaxy in my homebrew and am told I can’t grow Galaxy here but I’m also told there is a hop that is pretty much exactly the same, so does anyone have a Rhizome they would offer? 
Don’t care what it’s called, if it smells like Galaxy and has a taste like gaxaxy my brews are not even close to perfect, actually just got a pressure fermenter to reduce off flavours so I’m sure it won’t matter it’s not exact Galaxy. 

cheers


----------



## koshari (17/10/19)

firstly data where abouts are you? location plays a big part in what hops you can grow, also the next thing it whats publically available, you wont find anything close to galaxy (its licenced and relatively new) however cascade is likely the most popular home grown hop to give you a hop that can be used for late additions to get fruity/citrusy notes. grab a bag and have a wiff of it,

i have cascade coming into its 3rd year and it grews well in gippsland victoria, i have tried fuggles and its struggled up to now. if i was to try another variety i would consider "victoria" (not the same hop as "Vic secret" btw) .

my favorite brew i do i late hop 1 part cascade to 2 parts galaxy. its a lovely drop with very well balances aroma to taste.



> I’m told now is the time to get my hands on a Rhizome


sadly your about 3 months to late, this years season is well underway.


----------



## Dato (17/10/19)

Hey, 
I’m in Sydney. 
Might try cascade if I can’t find anyone with something a bit closer to galaxy. 
Cheers


----------



## citizensnips (17/10/19)

Definitely not to late to put your rhizome in. Won’t hurt for your first year and prime you for a fruitful second


----------

